# 86% of Windows 7 PCs Maxing Out Memory



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Slashdot *post*:

*86% of Windows 7 PCs Maxing Out Memory*

I don't have Windows 7 as an OS, but I have been wondering why my relatively new computer (specs below) with MS Vista 64 uses so much memory. 

*Computer (desktop, home)*
- From: Cyberpower
- *CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67 GHz
*- MOB:* ASUS X58 P6T SLI 
- *Audio:* Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 
--- Output #1) to Dell LCD computer speaker bar
--- Output # 2) to RCA outs to Russound house system
- *Video:* ATI Radeon HD 4870
- *Monitor:* Dell 2408WFP - 24" LCD
- *Memory:* 6 GB DDR3 PC13333
- *OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit - SP1
- *Media Player: *WinAmp 5.56


With a few to several windows open it can quickly get up to 85% memory usage. 
*I've wondered if I should get more memory?*

Thoughts?

Mike


----------



## imported_Toddo97 (Feb 7, 2010)

You definitely don't need any more memory. What are the memory eating processes that are running?


----------



## Daryl RL (Mar 1, 2008)

A different perspective on the "problem" and a bunch of discussion:

http://ct.zdnet.com/clicks?t=526712061-9530248017eb3b8e94ee8ff1ef6aaa99-bf&brand=ZDNET&s=5


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Toddo97 said:


> You definitely don't need any more memory. What are the memory eating processes that are running?


Usually a bunch of IE windos (eg Gmail, TCA, AVS, etc) and WinAmp.

Mike


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

I take it you didn't read any of the discussion over at Slashdot? It's a feature, not a bug. The memory is being used for Hard Disk caching and is released if it's needed. It's not really in "use", nor does it lead to swap usage. Linux does the same thing, except it still considers the memory "free". The morons who wrote the original article at Computerworld should have their PC's confiscated for writing such a misleading piece of **** article.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Toddo97 said:


> What are the memory eating processes that are running?


It's likely that no process is eating his memory. This is because the article was written by people who have a fundamental misunderstanding of what Windows 7 does and would rather write a sensationalized article than do a little research.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

It's true. The feature is called superfetch. Instead of wasting all free memory resources like XP did, Vista and 7 preload as many applications as possible in the background to make the system feel more responsive. After Vista SP1 it waits a little while after booting up to start so as to reduce hard drive thrashing and unresponsiveness right at first. If a system process needs the memory it can be freed up instantly.

It astounds me that experienced industry journalists failed to understand this as far back as the original Vista launch.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

If I had 6Meg I'd be more concerned if Windows wasn't using it.:saywhat:


----------



## SomeCiscoGuy (Dec 6, 2008)

obie_fl said:


> If I had 6Meg I'd be more concerned if Windows wasn't using it.:saywhat:


If you had 6MB RAM you'd have a hard time running Windows 7...:fryingpan:


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

FWIW, the guy who wrote the article got canned from the site that published it. It turns out he was someone else writing under a pen name, and had some conflict of interest amongst being totally misinformed. link


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, the whole thing is very interesting and goes to show how fake a lot of these types of sites are.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

SomeCiscoGuy said:


> If you had 6MB RAM you'd have a hard time running Windows 7...:fryingpan:


Walked into that one didn't I? :embarass:

Hard to believe my first computer had like 3.5*K*. :eek2:


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

The TRS-80, my first computer. 
Yes, that is a tape (cassette) drive.
http://oldcomputers.net/trs80i.html


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Timex Sinclair 1000*

I remember my dad borrowing a Timex-Sinclair from a co-worker for an extended period of time.










The upgrade to a tape storage system was big news.
Membrane keyboard -- nice!

Mike


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Mike the Timex/Sinclair ZX-81 was my first desktop computer. I bought one and took it to work. Did a few programs on it that were easier to do than on the mainframe computer at the time. I had the tape drive as well to backup the programs. The 16KB expansion RAM pack was cool, but I built one myself. 

The funny thing is that I am playing with microcontrollers today for fun and remind me alot of that computer! :huge:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*IBM Portable model 68*

Our first home computer was the IBM "portable" (also known as luggable).










I believe it had a 9" amber CRT screen.

I think my parents still have it.
We added joysticks (needed some mod to connect) and (I think) 640K of RAM which was a crazy amount at the time...

Mike

PS - Found some info on it...
Link

*Model: *model 68
*Introduced: *February 1984
*Price: *US $4225.
*Weight: *30 pounds
*CPU:*Intel 8088 @ 4.77MHz
*RAM: *256K, 640K max
*Display: *9-inch amber display CGA graphics, 80 X 25 text
*Storage: *Two 360KB 5.25-inch disk drives
*Ports:*1 parallel, 1 serial, CGA video
*OS: *IBM PC-DOS Version 2.10 (disk)


----------



## sandtrap (Mar 4, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> Our first home computer was the IBM "portable" (also known as luggable).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad not only got the 640K upgrade for that beast. He also replaced one of the floppies with a 10MB hard disk. I brought it to high school for independent study because it ran laps around the Apple IIs.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

sandtrap said:


> My dad not only got the 640K upgrade for that beast. He also replaced one of the floppies with a 10MB hard disk. I brought it to high school for independent study because it ran laps around the Apple IIs.


That sounds vaguely familiar.
We may have done the same thing.
10MB sounded crazy big at the time.

Mike


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Amateures. I had a TRS80 and I liked it. I STILL have my TRS80 with cassette tape drive  Programming thousands of lines of basic just to play space invaders really, really slowly rocked.


----------



## greg_mitch (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> Usually a bunch of IE windos (eg Gmail, TCA, AVS, etc) and WinAmp.
> 
> Mike


You still use IE and you wonder why your computer seems slower??!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

greg_mitch said:


> You still use IE and you wonder why your computer seems slower??!


Yes.

Mike


----------



## greg_mitch (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Mike


Do yourself and your computer a favor and try out Google Chrome...it is light years faster than IE and more stable.

At least tell me you aren't using IE 6?! :begging:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

IE7 at home and (I shouldn't tell you...:snaggletooth IE6 at work.
Thanks for the input. I'll look into trying it...

Mike

*EDIT*
I d-loaded Chrome at work to replace IE6.
Fast d-load and fast browser.
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try the same at home once I load up the ox cart.


*EDIT#2*
Looks like I had IE8 at home, but am trying Google Chrome now.


----------



## greg_mitch (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> IE7 at home and (I shouldn't tell you...:snaggletooth IE6 at work.
> Thanks for the input. I'll look into trying it...
> 
> Mike
> ...


My stupid IT dept at work banned all but IE so I am stuck only with Chrome at home...it is incredible how much faster and "lighter" it is than any other browser I have used.

Firefox turned into a dog...opera is junky too.

Try some adaware or other scanners to clean out the junk too.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

greg_mitch said:


> My stupid IT dept at work banned all but IE so I am stuck only with Chrome at home...it is incredible how much faster and "lighter" it is than any other browser I have used.
> 
> Firefox turned into a dog...opera is junky too.
> 
> Try some adaware or other scanners to clean out the junk too.


I thought my IT dept wouldn't allow it -- and may not on the general platforms (and they usually don't allow installs), but I put it on my work laptop, where I can install stuff.

Mike


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

IE9 - http://lifehacker.com/5494612/internet-explorer-9-looks-faster-more-developer+friendly


----------

